# ARGH!! WTF!!! My Frontosa!!!!



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i came downstairs today to feed my fish. i went to feed my africans, and noticed my favourite frontosa right at the front, but he was swimming kinda wierd. i looked closer and saw that he had some nasty fin nips and bites on his skin. safe to say, i was f*cking pissed off. i took a step back to watch what was going on. then i found the culprits.

these 2 neolamprologus cylindricus...they are 3 inches max (including tail) and my frontosa is a beefy giant (biggest of my fronts). i saw one of the cylindricus continuously harassing the frontosa, and biting him for no reason.

i had got pissed off at these stupid fish before. but this was the last straw. chasing fish is one thing, but hurting (and probably killing in the end) my favourite frontosa is too much.

i really had to control myself. im usually not like this, but i had a huge urge to put the two cylindricus into my flowerhorn tank to show them a bit of Puff's Frontier Justice. but i controlled the urge. i put them in a convalescent home, where i myself will have no trouble watching them die (altho i wont actually do that). these fish are stupid, evil, retarded fish. and these two are lucky they werent FH chow earlier today.

im still very angry, and have told myself that if my frontosa (the alpha male of the colony) dies, then so do the two cylindricus. i reckon it will make a cool video, my FH chasing the two little brat fish.

i was going to just put them into a spare tank at some point (that was the plan), but now i dont want them at all.

i COULD take them to the LFS i goto, but i wont get sh*t all in cash back for them. i know that cylindricus can be aggressive, but so are most of my africans, these things are just a waste of space.

i know ill get flamed for saying that i wanted to off the two fish, but i was pretty choked about my frontosa, and these fish were already in my bad books. i know that if anyone else was in my place, they would have been fuming as well if one of their favourite fish got brutally fucked up. as i said, im usually not like that. but these fish have really pulled the wrong strings for me.

sorry for the rant. but i was pissed off, and needed to vent to ppl who actually know about the trials and tribulations of fish keeping.lol. ive learned my lesson, but am still pissed off to hell at these two ugly little swimming turds.


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

OFF WITH THEIR HEADS!!!!...feed em to the flowerhorn...dont forget to film the revenge.


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

for real just toss them in the FH tank as an experiment and see what happens. and video tape the results.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

that's the thing. im really really angry...but at the same time id feel shitty after the feeding was over and done with.

on one hand i hate the fish and they really fucked up one of my favourite fish...on the other hand, i dont like to kill any type of fish...

i know what the result would be









ive seen my FH in action.lol


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

yeah teach them a lesson.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Dont put them in with your flowerhorn.... Get them their own tank or something. Or just stick your front in quarantine until he heals up, then reintorduce him and watch to see how he does. But your little neolamps will probly just keep working their way down on your fronts, so I'd recomend moving them to their own tank, or move them into a more agressive african community.

good luck with whatever you do.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Miro said:


> OFF WITH THEIR HEADS!!!!...feed em to the flowerhorn...dont forget to film the revenge.










Let the feeding commence!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

i sympathize with you... i had a bitch of a gold ram that harassed everything in the tank and took it to heart when her mate paired off with the blue ram female i got... well she beat the sh*t out of the cories in the tank (took them MONTHS to regrow their caudals) and did a number on the male too.

that bitch went to help cycle the breeding/fry tank for the paired off rams.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

lol Tinkerbelle. i did that with a convict i had one time. he got the old cycle duty.lol.

lemmy- i took the cylindricus out of the tank as i said. i was about to move them to their own tank in like 2 days, but they just spoiled their chances at that.

hopefully the LFS owner will give me a nice fish in exchange for them. im crossing my fingers. but im going home to check on the frontosa in an hour or two. im sort of stuck for tank space tho. he seemed happy in with the other fronts, but just very disoriented. i turned off the light on the tank. and moved the satan fish.


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

i wanna see that flowerhorn in action...i saw pics for the first time yesterday...(dint no their was a non piranha pics and vids section never looked all the way down there)...and i gotta see that think bad boy in action...hes hot man...beautiful colours...the way they supposed to look according to me...im actually thinkin of getting one since i seen those pics and vids u got...just gotta find a good breeder...i need those pinks and reds...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i might give him something to chase around soon







but probably not the cylindricus.lol


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Hope your front is okay and heals up







You showed some good restraint, I woulda definetly tossed them to my biggest meanest fish.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

on one hand they're asshole fish and id love to see my FH hunt something down.

on the other hand they cost 8$ each, and may have killed a 16$ frontosa


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

I like you puff play favorites. If my Rhom got hurt or killed by another fish it would be dead. My red oscar is off limits aswell but he doesn't get picked on either so I have not had to control myself as of yet.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

my salvini nipped my FH pretty bad one time. but he beats her around so bad that i let it slide







lol.

the fact that i already didnt like these fish makes it even worse.haha


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

let'em "sleep with the fishes"


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Hate to admit it but I've been there a few times to! Recently I had a couple of kribs harassing my large female temporalis. I actually planned on putting them in the Acestrorhynchus tank so they could at least be useful as snacks! Ended up putting them with a modestus puffer. It's perfect justice; if they bite him they're poisoned and they die!







If they're good, they live! Good luck with healing up the big guy.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

A friend of mine had a 6" Female JD that he has been battling for months. Beating up on his small Oscar and other JDs. Apparently he came over here the other day and let himself into my place (it was unlocked) and put the ill-fated JD in with Mickey my 7" Texas/Carpinte hybrid.

He ate all but her head.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

my frontosa seemed to be improving. yesterday he was chilling in his cave as usual, but was still swimming quite awkwardly. this morning i came down and he was very VERY dark, and swimming all over at all angles. i dont think he's gonna make it







but he fought hard, and still might be fighting


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

Well I hope he makes it.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

this morning i couldnt even find the poor guy. but eventually i found him wedged between 2 rocks. i went to move the rocks, and he tried to take off. ive never seen a fish fight like this for so long. but his end is near. i really wanted to end it for him, but couldnt bring myself to do it.


----------

